# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  راهنمایی در مورد انتخاب لاراول برای یک سی شارپ کار!

## aliramazani

سلام
من به سی شارپ و مباحثش مسلط در بحث وین فرم و برنامه های دسکتاپ
با php مقدماتی هم آشنا هستم و می تونم یک سایت معمولی با php بسازم یا سمبل کنم.
حالا بین دو راهی گیر کردم
منی که به سی شارپ مسلطم برای وب asp.net core را انتخاب کنم؟ یا php  و در نهایت لاراول؟

----------


## zamanphp

سلام
چون C#‎ رو بلد هستید به نظرم asp.net بهتره براتون، صرفا از نظر کدنویسی
و گرنه فضای برنامه نوسی وب در هر زبانی یکی هست که باید خودتون تصمیم بگیرید با کدام زبان راحتر می تونید سایت پیاده کنید. گرجه از نظر حجم بازار کار ، php حرف اول رو می زنه تو کشور

----------


## aliramazani

دوستان پیشنهاد دیگه ای دارن؟

----------


## plague

بستگی داره کجا و توی چه فضایی میخای کار کنی 
اگه میخای کارای سازمانی و دولتی انجام بدی asp 
اگه میخای تو بخش خصوصی و بازار آزاد کار کنی php

----------


## rahmatipoor

با عرض سلام و احترام

من هم با سی شارپ آشنایی داشتم و اوایل سال قبل سوال الآن شما رو داشتم. در نهایت Asp core رو انتخاب کردم و الآن از انتخابم کاملا راضی هستم. فقط یه مشکلی که هست تغییرات سریع اونه

----------


## aliramazani

> با عرض سلام و احترام
> 
> من هم با سی شارپ آشنایی داشتم و اوایل سال قبل سوال الآن شما رو داشتم. در نهایت Asp core رو انتخاب کردم و الآن از انتخابم کاملا راضی هستم. فقط یه مشکلی که هست تغییرات سریع اونه


انتخاب خودمم همینه فقط منابعش خیلی کمه و ترجمه رفرنسها یکم سرعت کار را میاره پایین.

----------


## rahmatipoor

من با یکی دو تا مجموعه آموزشی فارسی شروع کردم کلیات رو تا حدودی یاد گرفتم. الآن هم از خود سایت مایکروسافت استفاده میکنم به نظرم خیلی خوب و روانه. 
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/asp...2&tabs=windows

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام دوست عزیز شما سی سارپ کار هستید
پس بهتره با asp کار کنید
اما من پیشنهاد میدم یکسری مقاله آموزشی از لاراول ببینید شاید براتون نسبت به asp شیرینتر باشه البته این اتفاقی بود که برای خودم افتاد
من سی شارپ کار میکردم ولی از وقتی با php و خصوصا لاراول آشنا شدم سوییچ کردم

این لینک رو ببینید حتما
http://jobteam.ir/category/Laravel

----------


## aliramazani

> سلام دوست عزیز شما سی سارپ کار هستید
> پس بهتره با asp کار کنید
> اما من پیشنهاد میدم یکسری مقاله آموزشی از لاراول ببینید شاید براتون نسبت به asp شیرینتر باشه البته این اتفاقی بود که برای خودم افتاد
> من سی شارپ کار میکردم ولی از وقتی با php و خصوصا لاراول آشنا شدم سوییچ کردم
> 
> این لینک رو ببینید حتما
> http://jobteam.ir/category/Laravel


ممنون
شش ماه پیش این سوال رو پرسیدم و توی این شش ماه asp core کار کردم و الان میتونم تدریسش کنم.

----------


## behzadamin12

اگه میتونید با من در ارتباط باشید برای تدریس asp
09357669329

----------


## aliramazani

> اگه میتونید با من در ارتباط باشید برای تدریس asp
> 09357669329


آموزش ببینید یا آموزش بدین؟

----------

